# gopro prices



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

How much do you normally pay for a gopro


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

you can find them at a decent rate...just have to search online...may also be able to find them on craigslist


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Found on in store brand new for 219


----------

